# Platos combinados



## Tintazul

Hola, me gustaría traducir "Platos combinados" para hacer un cartel para un bar. 
He visto dos posibilidades: "Mixed dishes" o "Combined dishes" no sé si alguna es correcta o si hay alguna opción mejor.
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Wandering JJ

Another possibilty is "Set main courses", e.g. steak with egg, chips and beans.

I'm sure there are other ways. Although familiar with the Spanish phrase, I've never translated it.


----------



## perfecta

En AE, podría ser "combination platters" pero si nos puedes proporcionar unos ejemplos de qué traen los platos, mejor.


----------



## Bevj

Creo que en la mayoría de los casos, 'mixed grill' seria una buena traducción.


----------



## dudechris

Mixed grill significa para mi un plato que contiene diferentes carnes. Hasta wikipedia dice, Mixed grills: a meal consisting of a traditional assortment of grilled meats y es por esto que si pones "mixed grill", mucha gente que habla inglés van a pensar que es un plato de distantas carnes.

Creo que sería mejor si pudieras dar unos ejemplos para ver a que se refiere, "platos combinados."


----------



## Tintazul

dudechris said:


> Mixed grill significa para mi un plato que contiene diferentes carnes. Hasta wikipedia dice, Mixed grills: a meal consisting of a traditional assortment of grilled meats y es por esto que si pones "mixed grill", mucha gente que habla inglés van a pensar que es un plato de distantas carnes.
> 
> Creo que sería mejor si pudieras dar unos ejemplos para ver a que se refiere, "platos combinados."


Platos combinados: se trata de una comida rápida en la que puedes encontrar comida variada en el mismo plato. Por ejemplo huevos fritos, patatas fritas, ensalada, coquetas y espárragos. Es un ejemplo, las combinaciones son muchas.


----------



## dudechris

Como dijo perfecta, podrías decir, "combination platters." Donde yo vivo hay restaurantes que tienen también en su menu, "Mixed Menu." Pero creo que combination platters no queda mal y es muy común.

Claro, esto es lo que miro en EEUU; no se que dirían en Australia o Inglaterra.


----------



## kayokid

Hello. 

I've always seen this translated on menus here simply as:

Combination plates


----------



## roxcyn

Otra opción puede ser: "Sample platter" (es decir un poco de cada plato famoso de tu bar).  ¿Puede ser "tapas"?  Me parece un poco de las tapas, pero más grande.


----------



## Tintazul

dudechris said:


> Como dijo perfecta, podrías decir, "combination platters." Donde yo vivo hay restaurantes que tienen también en su menu, "Mixed Menu." Pero creo que combination platters no queda mal y es muy común.
> 
> Claro, esto es lo que miro en EEUU; no se que dirían en Australia o Inglaterra.




Si, es posible que esta sea la opción mas correcta. El diccionario Wordreference lo apoya.


----------



## Sense

roxcyn said:


> "Sample platter" (es decir un poco de cada plato famoso de tu bar).


En España eso se diría: "Menú degustación" (or "Menú de degustación").


----------



## Tintazul

Por otro lado he pensado que tal vez "Combination platters" se refiera a un surtido de comida para compartir varias personas. A lo que yo me refiero es la combinación de alimentos en un solo plato para un solo comensal.


----------



## Tintazul

Sense said:


> En España eso se diría: "Menú de degustación" o "Menú degustación".


Sí, exacto. A eso me refería, gracias Sense.


----------



## Sense

Tintazul said:


> si, exacto. A eso me refería, gracias Sense.


Pero,* ¡cuidado!*
Entonces no tiene nada que ver con el contenido de los platos que dabas al principio: ("Platos combinados: se trata de una comida rápida en la que puedes encontrar comida variada en el mismo plato. Por ejemplo huevos fritos, patatas fritas, ensalada, coquetas y espárragos. Es un ejemplo, las combinaciones son muchas.")

- Una cosa es *"plato combinado"* *VER IMÁGENES*, cuya traducción sería las que te han sugerido.
- Y otra *"menú (de) degustación"*, que depende totalmente de cada restaurante; no tiene nada que ver el de un restaurante chino con el de un restaurante vegetariano, por ejemplo, y  que de acuerdo con roxcyn se traduciría como "sample platter"


----------



## perfecta

Tintazul said:


> Por otro lado he pensado que tal vez "Combination platters" se refiera a un surtido de comida para compartir varias personas. A lo que yo me refiero es la combinación de alimentos en un solo plato para un solo comensal.



Quizás sería mejor decir simplemente "lunch [luncheon] platters" o "dinner [supper] platters."

"Daily specials" sería otra posibilidad aunque se supone que no será lo mismo cada día.

"Lunch menu", "dinner menu" es otra.

Aunque es para una persona, "combination platter" se puede entender como un plato que trae, por ejemplo, dos o tres tipos de ensalada (de pollo, de atún y de papa, digamos), o una hamburguesa y una salchicha.

Otra posibilidad sería "platter" de algo. Un "hamburger platter", por ejemplo, sería una hamburguesa, papas fritas, ensalada de repollo/col, y quizás una bebida.

Un plato para dos personas o más creo que se suele identificar en EEUUA como "for two" o "to share", o -- como sugirió Sense -- es algo como un "sampler", o trae un nombre especial como "PuPu Platter"


----------



## dudechris

Combination platter por lo menos aquí donde yo vivo en EEUU, no se refiere a un plato para compartir, si no,  un plato con diferentes porciones de comida.  Arroz, pollo patatas sería un plato. O Carne, puré de papa, arroz, sería otro, etc. Ejemplo de un menu, combination platter. También, se le dice "sampler plate" a un plate que puede ser para compartir, ya que tiene un poco de todo.

Y como sense ha dicho, un sample platter sería exactamente un menu de degustación, que no es lo mismo que un combination platter. Ahora,  combination platter, combination plate es lo mismo, pero platter suena un poco más elegante. Y como perfecta dice, simplemente "lunch platter"  o "dinner platter" or "lunch menu." etc.. es lo mismo.

En fin, todo esto se puede encontrar en EEUU. Es más, existe también, "combo plates" que es corto para combination plates.  Por lo menos hay de donde escoger con todas las posibilidades de traducciones.


----------



## Tintazul

Y que entenderíamos por "mixed dishes"? Podría ser una opción?


----------



## Tintazul

"Combination platter" suena muy bien. 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## Wandering JJ

Good decision, unless you're hoping to sell these items to Brits, most of whom won't know what is meant by "platter"!


----------



## Tintazul

Wandering JJ said:


> Good decision, unless you're hoping to sell these items to Brits, most of whom won't know what is meant by "platter"!



What would Brits call this kind of dish?


----------



## Moritzchen

kayokid said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've always seen this translated on menus here simply as:
> 
> Combination plates


Same here.


----------



## Tintazul

ok, fine. thank you very much.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Tintazul said:


> What would Brits call this kind of dish?


"Main Course".  The thing is Brits have no idea what tapas, raciones are etc no matter what translation you use, so " Mixed/Combination Plate/Platter" will be just as meaningless.  Just make sure the description is clear and they will soon get the general idea.


----------



## Tintazul

This is actually nothing to do with "tapas o raciones" It is just a Main Course dish for one person which includes different kind of food. There's usually a menu at the restaurant where you can choose the most suitable combination for you. It is usually a cheap and fast way of having lunch. You eat all in a round instead of having different courses.
It is a favour for a friend so I wouldn't like to give him wrong information. His restaurant is on the Route of Santiago de Compostela so it should be something generic as many people from diffent countries come over.

I know it is quite difficult as different cultures speak in different ways and eat different things. Sorry for the disturbance.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Tintazul said:


> This is actually nothing to do with "tapas o raciones" It is just a Main Course dish for one person which includes different kind of food. There's usually a menu at the restaurant where you can choose the most suitable combination for you. It is usually a cheap and fast way of having lunch. You eat all in a round instead of having different courses.
> It is a favour for a friend so I wouldn't like to give him wrong information. His restaurant is on the Route of Santiago de Compostela so it should be something generic as many people from diffent countries come over.
> 
> I know it is quite difficult as different cultures speak in different ways and eat different things. Sorry for the disturbance.


I'm just trying to explain that a typical Spanish menu is meaningless to Brits.  Tapas, raciones, platos combinados can't be explained in a couple of words, it's the description that is important.


----------



## jilar

Bevj said:


> Creo que en la mayoría de los casos, 'mixed grill' seria una buena traducción.


Eso corresponde más a parrillada mixta. 
Grill= Parrilla y también Parrillada.
Al superviviente Bear Grylls, en español se traduce, haciendo la gracia, como Oso Parrillas 
Tal como explica dudechris, consiste en una comida donde puedes tomar varias carnes, que han sido hechas en la parrilla. Por ejemplo, carne de ternera, de cerdo, chorizos, etc...

Viendo las imágenes, lo que más se corresponde a "plato combinado" sería "combination platter/plate".
Pero la dificultad está en que los ingredientes pueden ser muy diferentes. La idea o el concepto, sí, es el mismo, al menos el del término "plato combinado" = Un plato, para un comensal (eso en teoría, esa es la idea, luego puede ser que dos niños, por ejemplo, coman un mismo plato combinado) con varios alimentos en él.
Lo normal en España, observad las diez primeras imágenes.
Es lo más típico, unas patatas fritas, un poco de ensalada (lechuga y tomate), alguna carne (ya sea ternera, cerdo o pollo ... es raro ver otras carnes, pero sería posible poner cordero ¿por qué no? o cualquier otra carne ¿de caimán? Pues sí, pero el caimán no es algo que esté en nuestra dieta, quizá en Florida puede funcionar esta receta  ), y finalmente algún huevo, frito, o mejor dicho, a la plancha, es lo más normal.
Luego, puede haber variaciones, ¿que no quieres patatas? Pues pides un plato combinado que lleve arroz.
¿Que la ensalda no la tragas/no te gusta? Le pides al camarero que no la añada. O sea, personalizas un plato de esos, y que no te pongan ensalada. Porque, yo todos los platos combinados que he visto y tomado, siempre llevan ensalada.

En otros países, la idea debe ser esa, un plato, de comida rápida (es algo que poco tarda en prepararse), con varios ingredientes y tratando de incluir todo tipo de nutrientes, es decir, que haya proteína (animal principalmente), que haya hidratos de carbono (patatas, arroz ... nunca he visto con habas, pero sería una posibilidad, igual que antes la opción de usar carne de caimán), y finalmente vegetales crudos (ensalada típica, tomate y lechuga). Pero en esos otros países, lo lógico es que los ingredientes sean usuales en la dieta de sus habitantes.
En China es usual tomar arroz, en lugar de patatas. Y la soja seguro que es muy habitual.
En EEUU a lo mejor prefieren una hamburguesa en lugar de un filete.
En GB, quizá añadan habas en salsa de tomate, es lo típico en un desayuno inglés. En fin, el desayuno inglés, en sí (la concepción, la idea), es un "plato combinado". Recuerdo que básicamente era un plato donde había, huevo frito, salchicha, habas en salsa de tomate, rodajas de tomate pasado en la plancha, nunca crudo, bacon/panceta, pan de molde caliente/tostado y champiñón.
En España eso, en principio podemos decir que es un "plato combinado", lo que sucede es que ya sabemos que es el "desayuno inglés" y así le llamamos, y en un restaurante no se ofrece, no hay esa costumbre, los empresarios no lo ofrecen como tal, como plato combinado, porque saben que ningún cliente va a pedir eso pensando en un plato combinado.
Si yo voy a un local y veo, "platos combinados", y hay diez platos para elegir. Si uno de ellos me presenta la foto de un "desayuno inglés", sí, se trata de """ plato combinado """ porque es un plato donde se combinan varios ingredientes, pero no es lo que tengo en mente como tal. Yo a eso, y el resto de españoles, le llamamos, desayuno inglés.

Son cosas de costumbres ¿o es que en Inglaterra por ejemplo alguien puede comer, a la hora de la comida, o a la cena un "british breakfast? Sería raro, no implosible, pero no es algo que tengamos como una tradición o costumbre. Por eso se llama desayuno, porque lo tradicional es tomarlo antes del mediodía, lo que entendemos como desayuno


----------



## Tintazul

ok, sorry


SuperScuffer said:


> I'm just trying to explain that a typical Spanish menu is meaningless to Brits.  Tapas, raciones, platos combinados can't be explained in a couple of words, it's the description that is important.


ok, sorry I missunderstood what you said. I understand now. Thank you very much


----------



## Tintazul

jilar said:


> Eso corresponde más a parrillada mixta.
> Grill= Parrilla y también Parrillada.
> Al superviviente Bear Grylls, en español se traduce, haciendo la gracia, como Oso Parrillas
> Tal como explica dudechris, consiste en una comida donde puedes tomar varias carnes, que han sido hechas en la parrilla. Por ejemplo, carne de ternera, de cerdo, chorizos, etc...
> 
> Viendo las imágenes, lo que más se corresponde a "plato combinado" sería "combination platter/plate".
> Pero la dificultad está en que los ingredientes pueden ser muy diferentes. La idea o el concepto, sí, es el mismo, al menos el del término "plato combinado" = Un plato, para un comensal (eso en teoría, esa es la idea, luego puede ser que dos niños, por ejemplo, coman un mismo plato combinado) con varios alimentos en él.
> Lo normal en España, observad las diez primeras imágenes.
> Es lo más típico, unas patatas fritas, un poco de ensalada (lechuga y tomate), alguna carne (ya sea ternera, cerdo o pollo ... es raro ver otras carnes, pero sería posible poner cordero ¿por qué no? o cualquier otra carne ¿de caimán? Pues sí, pero el caimán no es algo que esté en nuestra dieta, quizá en Florida puede funcionar esta receta  ), y finalmente algún huevo, frito, o mejor dicho, a la plancha, es lo más normal.
> Luego, puede haber variaciones, ¿que no quieres patatas? Pues pides un plato combinado que lleve arroz.
> ¿Que la ensalda no la tragas/no te gusta? Le pides al camarero que no la añada. O sea, personalizas un plato de esos, y que no te pongan ensalada. Porque, yo todos los platos combinados que he visto y tomado, siempre llevan ensalada.
> 
> En otros países, la idea debe ser esa, un plato, de comida rápida (es algo que poco tarda en prepararse), con varios ingredientes y tratando de incluir todo tipo de nutrientes, es decir, que haya proteína (animal principalmente), que haya hidratos de carbono (patatas, arroz ... nunca he visto con habas, pero sería una posibilidad, igual que antes la opción de usar carne de caimán), y finalmente vegetales crudos (ensalada típica, tomate y lechuga). Pero en esos otros países, lo lógico es que los ingredientes sean usuales en la dieta de sus habitantes.
> En China es usual tomar arroz, en lugar de patatas. Y la soja seguro que es muy habitual.
> En EEUU a lo mejor prefieren una hamburguesa en lugar de un filete.
> En GB, quizá añadan habas en salsa de tomate, es lo típico en un desayuno inglés. En fin, el desayuno inglés, en sí (la concepción, la idea), es un "plato combinado". Recuerdo que básicamente era un plato donde había, huevo frito, salchicha, habas en salsa de tomate, rodajas de tomate pasado en la plancha, nunca crudo, bacon/panceta, pan de molde caliente/tostado y champiñón.
> En España eso, en principio podemos decir que es un "plato combinado", lo que sucede es que ya sabemos que es el "desayuno inglés" y así le llamamos, y en un restaurante no se ofrece, no hay esa costumbre, los empresarios no lo ofrecen como tal, como plato combinado, porque saben que ningún cliente va a pedir eso pensando en un plato combinado.
> Si yo voy a un local y veo, "platos combinados", y hay diez platos para elegir. Si uno de ellos me presenta la foto de un "desayuno inglés", sí, se trata de """ plato combinado """ porque es un plato donde se combinan varios ingredientes, pero no es lo que tengo en mente como tal. Yo a eso, y el resto de españoles, le llamamos, desayuno inglés.
> 
> Son cosas de costumbres ¿o es que en Inglaterra por ejemplo alguien puede comer, a la hora de la comida, o a la cena un "british breakfast? Sería raro, no implosible, pero no es algo que tengamos como una tradición o costumbre. Por eso se llama desayuno, porque lo tradicional es tomarlo antes del mediodía, lo que entendemos como desayuno




Excelente post Jilar


----------



## jilar

Exacto, como dice SuperScuffer, estamos ante unos conceptos culturales según la región. Muy dependientes del idioma de tal región.
Región aquí puede ser un país, como cualquier otro espacio más o menos amplio de terreno.
En general, los nombres de platos, comidas, ... en fin, tema cocina y alimentos elaborados, son conceptos culturales que se transmiten entre pueblos con diferentes culturas. Y eso implica que normalmente hay que usar el término en la lengua original.
¿Como traduces el concepto de "tapa" al inglés?
¿Cómo saber qué es "vodka", origen ruso, cuando aún no sabes en qué consiste exactamente? Es decir, cuando en culturas diferentes a la rusa no tenían el concepto "vodka"
¿O el "whisky"? ... Sí, podemos, al menos en español lo solemos hacer (güisqui ), y en este caso lo hizo el inglés a partir de un concepto escocés, adaptar a nuestro idioma.
Pero, el vodka, el whisky ... son licores, si queremos generalizar, pero ni son, coñac, ni ron, ni aguardiente (la típica "queimada" gallega, parte del aguardiente, pero la queimada no es, sin más, aguardiente, es aguardiente preparada de un modo concreto), ni otras bebidas que tienen nombre propio, original de una cultura y región.

Por ejemplo, si pensamos en "salchicha". Son muy diferentes las salchichas en Alemania, y la gran variedad que hay de ellas, a lo que tenemos en España.
La idea de un chorizo es la misma que la de una salchicha (carne y grasa animal embutida en la tripa del mismo animal), y tienen nombres diferentes.

Un espagueti (tal como lo entendemos en español, acabado en i un italiano entiende el plural), no es más que un fideo largo, y aún así le llamamos espagueti, porque concretamente esos "fideos largos" el concepto nos llegó por influencia del idioma italiano.

Etc ...

Resumiendo, debes usar "plato combinado"  y respetar ese concepto así expresado, en español,... y luego, si acaso, aportar en el otro idioma, o bien lo que quiere decir literalmente, o bien usar un término que ya en el idioma destino tengan asignado. Pero si la idea o concepto no es exacto (en este asunto culinario, deben coincidir los ingredientes, la preparación, las proporciones, etc ... muchas cosas que influyen), ahí tienes la dificultad para hacer una traducción lo más correcta posible.

Suerte.


----------



## Tintazul

jilar said:


> Exacto, como dice SuperScuffer, estamos ante unos conceptos culturales según la región. Muy dependientes del idioma de tal región.
> Región aquí puede ser un país, como cualquier otro espacio más o menos amplio de terreno.
> En general, los nombres de platos, comidas, ... en fin, tema cocina y alimentos elaborados, son conceptos culturales que se transmiten entre pueblos con diferentes culturas. Y eso implica que normalmente hay que usar el término en la lengua original.
> ¿Como traduces el concepto de "tapa" al inglés?
> ¿Cómo saber qué es "vodka", origen ruso, cuando aún no sabes en qué consiste exactamente? Es decir, cuando en culturas diferentes a la rusa no tenían el concepto "vodka"
> ¿O el "whisky"? ... Sí, podemos, al menos en español lo solemos hacer (güisqui ), y en este caso lo hizo el inglés a partir de un concepto escocés, adaptar a nuestro idioma.
> Pero, el vodka, el whisky ... son licores, si queremos generalizar, pero ni son, coñac, ni ron, ni aguardiente (la típica "queimada" gallega, parte del aguardiente, pero la queimada no es, sin más, aguardiente, es aguardiente preparada de un modo concreto), ni otras bebidas que tienen nombre propio, original de una cultura y región.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si pensamos en "salchicha". Son muy diferentes las salchichas en Alemania, y la gran variedad que hay de ellas, a lo que tenemos en España.
> La idea de un chorizo es la misma que la de una salchicha (carne y grasa animal embutida en la tripa del mismo animal), y tienen nombres diferentes.
> 
> Un espagueti (tal como lo entendemos en español, acabado en i un italiano entiende el plural), no es más que un fideo largo, y aún así le llamamos espagueti, porque concretamente esos "fideos largos" el concepto nos llegó por influencia del idioma italiano.
> 
> Etc ...
> 
> Resumiendo, debes usar "plato combinado"  y respetar ese concepto así expresado, en español,... y luego, si acaso, aportar en el otro idioma, o bien lo que quiere decir literalmente, o bien usar un término que ya en el idioma destino tengan asignado. Pero si la idea o concepto no es exacto (en este asunto culinario, deben coincidir los ingredientes, la preparación, las proporciones, etc ... muchas cosas que influyen), ahí tienes la dificultad para hacer una traducción lo más correcta posible.
> 
> Suerte.


Cierto Jilar, que por menos se lió parda en Babel. Llamemos las cosas por nombre


----------



## donbeto

De acuerdo. Nada es exacto en las traducciones, y "plato combinado" te sirve muy bien.


----------

